# Ein Array für Buttons



## boss1986 (31. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leute...
könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich ein Array für Buttons machen soll? (bin ein Anfänger)

mein GUI hat 3 haupt JPanels und die Buttons sollen im 2. JPanel angezeigt werden...das Spielfeld hat 3 verschiedene Größen die man auswählen kann-->die größen unterscheiden sich am Anzahl der Buttons (4 * 4), (6 * 4) und ( 6 * 6)

meine Frage ist: wie sollte ich ein Array für die Buttons erstellen so dass ich nur eine GUI anstatt 3 GUIs erstelle ?


----------



## Marco13 (31. Mrz 2007)

```
int sizeX = 3;
int sizeY = 4;
JButton buttons[][] = new JButton[sizeX][sizeY];
for (int x=0; x<sizeX; x++)
{
    for (int y=0; y<sizeY; y++)
    {  
        buttons[x][y] = new JButton(x+" "+y);
    }
}
```
Und das ganze dann in ein GridLayout packen...


----------



## boss1986 (31. Mrz 2007)

vielen vielen dank für die Antwort 

noch eine kleine frage: wo soll ich dann das ganze schreiben? in eine extra Klasse oder beim dazugehörigen JPanel?


----------



## Marco13 (31. Mrz 2007)

Tja. Dafür, dass sie sich über solche Dinge Gedanken machen, und auf solche Fragen "gute" Anworten finden, kriegen Softwareentwickler die dicke Kohle   

Mal im ernst: Das hängt davon ab, wie dein Programm insgesamt aussieht. Aber naheliegend wäre vielleicht (!) sowas wie ein

```
class GamePanel extends JPanel
{
    private JButton buttons[][] = null;
    public GamePanel(int sizeX, int sizeY)
    {
        super(new GridLayout(sizeX, sizeY));
        // .... hier jetzt die Buttons erstellen und in 'this' Panel legen...
    }
}
```

Nur eine Idee - ob das in deinem Fall so passt, mußt du eintscheiden :wink:


----------



## boss1986 (31. Mrz 2007)

danke wieder
ich weiß dass solche sachen geld kosten  aber ich bin ein anfänger und wenn ich auch bisle ahnung hätte, hätte ich auch geholfen    und ich finds schön dass solche leute wie du die anderen helfen 
vielen dank


----------



## Gast (31. Mrz 2007)

was is eigentlich der unterschied zw:

JButton[][] buttons;
und
JButton buttons[][]

??????
hat eigentlich genau den selben effekt??


----------



## masta // thomas (31. Mrz 2007)

Ja, hat es.


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Apr 2007)

"JButton buttons[][]" existiert nur, um es C-Programmierern nicht so schwer zu machen...

JButton[][] buttons ist das logischere (dass es ein Array ist, gehört ja wohl zum Variablentyp), und damit vorzuziehen.


----------



## Marco13 (1. Apr 2007)

Ob das nun mit Logik zu tun hat?  ???:L 
JButton[][] a, b;
JButton a[][], b;
JButton a[][], b[][];
Ich weiß nicht, was davon was bedeutet. Es ist wohl einfach eine Definitionsfrage.


----------

